# Buying lamb liver and fresh meats in Mexico



## John Frusciante (Jan 3, 2017)

Hello, for me it's pretty important to have access to good quality meats, though this definition may have various meanings in what people perceive. However, I'd like meats that are preserved the less before being sold, and possibly free of toxic chemicals and grass-fed. I might be asking too much, but I think it's still important that I state my ideal meat product. I wonder if it's possible to get such meat in Mexico, mainly in central Mexico (Guadalajara, for instance, is the first place I'll head to). 
Also I like to consume lamb liver, but someone told me it will be hard to find it there (Guadalajara) -- anyone can chime in on that?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Gatos (Aug 16, 2016)

John Frusciante said:


> Hello, for me it's pretty important to have access to good quality meats, though this definition may have various meanings in what people perceive. However, I'd like meats that are preserved the less before being sold, and possibly free of toxic chemicals and grass-fed. I might be asking too much, but I think it's still important that I state my ideal meat product. I wonder if it's possible to get such meat in Mexico, mainly in central Mexico (Guadalajara, for instance, is the first place I'll head to).
> Also I like to consume lamb liver, but someone told me it will be hard to find it there (Guadalajara) -- anyone can chime in on that?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Not sure this is going to help you - particularly with lamb liver - but we buy ALL our uncooked meat at Costco. Sure we can get meat cheaper elsewhere but by the time it cooks down and we trim it to liking - it is no cheaper than Costco.


----------



## John Frusciante (Jan 3, 2017)

Ok, will check it out. Is the meat imported from the US, or from Mexico?


----------



## Gatos (Aug 16, 2016)

John Frusciante said:


> Ok, will check it out. Is the meat imported from the US, or from Mexico?


Most things have 'USDS Choice' stickers on them - not the fish. Keep in mind you will probably be paying premium prices - but you will get the best with little waste.


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

Gatos said:


> it is no cheaper than Costco.


And this is quotable. It's real cheap.


----------



## Gatos (Aug 16, 2016)

joaquinx said:


> And this is quotable. It's real cheap.


Not to be argumentative - but perhaps it depends on what you are used to and the cut of meat. First of all we would never buy from a butcher on the street that didn't have refrigeration. The cecina and arrachera at Costco come pre-marinated. A New York Strip type steak at Costco (USDA choice) is a lot more tender than anything we have found elsewhere. In fact - there have been times we have given away stuff after realizing it wasn't to our liking.

Having said that - we have restaurants where we eat cecina and arrachera out and to be honest it is much better than what we eat at home. And we have started buying our cooked lamb (for tacos) and making our tacos at home.


----------



## John Frusciante (Jan 3, 2017)

I'd be interested in buying meats without refrigeration to be honest. It can mean the animal has been slaughtered just a few time before being sold, rather than days or weeks, as it happens with meats sold in the stores.


----------



## Gatos (Aug 16, 2016)

Not when there are all those flies flying all over it.

Do you know what one of the first thing a fly does when it lands ?


----------



## John Frusciante (Jan 3, 2017)

Seems to semplicistic to say that every butcher shop of this kind in Mexico has low hygiene standards. Before refrigeration all the meats were sold like this, yet people weren't dieing or having issues. Selling refrigerated meat is relatively a new thing in many areas of Mexico.


----------

